# Bad Butane valve



## swanpondwv (Mar 9, 2011)

The butane filler valve on my Aristo 0-4-0 has been troublesome from the start. I continually have had problems getting the tank to fill. Now the "stem" has broken off in the Aristo adapter.


Any suggestions as to a replacement? I'd rather not use an Aristo valve. If you could even get them to send me one.


Thanks,
Bill


----------



## swanpondwv (Mar 9, 2011)

It's fixed.





WHAT'S WRONG WITH THIS SITE??? CAN'T POST MOST OF THE TIME!!!!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Two questions.

1) How'd you fix it? Even a simple fix explanation could help the next person that might experience the problem.


2) Can you provide more detail as to what you mean "can't post most of the time"? Also, what operating system/browser are you using? There have been several threads here about fixes for some of the problems other people have had, but many (most) people do not seem to have a problem at all. A little info could go a long way to ending your frustration.


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

I had a problem posting to the site with Windows 7 and Internet Explorer 9 until I set it to compatibility mode. Now posting is no problem.


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

I also had some problems recently trying to get my ruby to take a full tank of gas. I think the culprit was the can of butane I was using. It had a metal tip and I don't think it sealed well enough to the stem of the filler. I got a new can that has a plastic tip and it takes fuel fine now.

As for "not being able to post" If I have problems (and I have on some occasions) I just cant get to the site at all. You get the error from "Dotnetnuke" or as some say you get dotnuked! This is a problem with the ISP providers and this sites host or something. It's annoying when it happens but I've never seen it down for more than a half day and it does seem to have gotten better since the horrible demise of the archives.


----------



## swanpondwv (Mar 9, 2011)

I can now confirm that the filler valve from a Ronson Jetlite lighter fits in an Aristo 0-4-0. And works well. I used a tiny bit of gas pipe wrap. 

The tip to crack the valve when beginning to fill the tank works great. Thanks! 

Often I have problems trying to post. I write the post and when I hit submit the post goes away and is gone forever. Log out and then back in and it may work then. 

Bill


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Your problem posting may be cured by putting your browser in "Compatibility mode". Assuming you are using Internet Explorer 8 or 9.

Look at the top line of the IE browser window for a set of 3 icons adjacent to the place where the URL is typed in. The 1st one of the three is the Compatibility Mode selector (The other two icons are the "Chasing arrows" ("Refresh") icon and the "Red X" ("Stop") icon). It toggles the mode on and off. It is SUPPOSED to look like a torn piece of paper, but it certainly does NOT look like one to ME. It looks more like a double mountain range to me.

When you click the Compatibility Mode icon, the page will refresh and the icon will turn a bit "greener" than before; which for me is very hard to tell whether it is enabled or not. I sometimes have to click the icon a couple of times to see it change from a grayer color to the greener color, before I know in which mode the web site is being handled. The Greener color mode is when "Compatibility Mode" is enabled.

You only need to enable the mode once for any web site for all pages of that web site to be handled in Compatibility Mode. So once you are on ANY page of a web site, you can enable the mode and IE will handle all pages from THAT site that way; and it will remember the setting for the next time you visit THAT site. You do have to enable it again when you go to a completely different web site that needs it, i.e.: if you set it for MLS all of the forums will be in Compatibility mode, but if you then go to the Trains dot com forums you have to set it again and then all of those forums and MLS will be in Compatibility mode.


----------



## swanpondwv (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for the explaination. I'll give it a try. 

Bill


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Posted By swanpondwv on 13 Jun 2011 08:15 AM 
I can now confirm that the filler valve from a Ronson Jetlite lighter fits in an Aristo 0-4-0. And works well. I used a tiny bit of gas pipe wrap. 

The tip to crack the valve when beginning to fill the tank works great. Thanks! 

Often I have problems trying to post. I write the post and when I hit submit the post goes away and is gone forever. Log out and then back in and it may work then. 

Bill 
Bill, or anyone else that might know, I've just broken my Aristo filler valve. The pin that controls the filling of the butane tank. I tried getting a hold of Navin to see if I can get another one and then did a search and came up with your solution. How is this working out and do I just look for something in the store that says "Ronson Jetlite"? That sounds a lot quicker and easier than trying to get one from Aristo. 
Thanks, Bob


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Ok, so i couldn't fine the Ronson jetlight lighter and I've tried three others. None of which were close enough. Anybody have and idea?
Bob


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

If you crack the valve while filling your tank, be prepared to remove your jet and back blow it to clear any debris that is stirred up from your tank and deposits itself in the jet, The opening is only .006 (or about) so it doesn't take much to even partially plug it so the burner doesn't get full volume. I write from experience, latest was just yesterday when I was impatient while filling my fuel tank. nick jr


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Posted By Nick Jr on 20 Sep 2012 11:36 AM 
If you crack the valve while filling your tank, be prepared to remove your jet and back blow it to clear any debris that is stirred up from your tank and deposits itself in the jet, The opening is only .006 (or about) so it doesn't take much to even partially plug it so the burner doesn't get full volume. I write from experience, latest was just yesterday when I was impatient while filling my fuel tank. nick jr 

Nick, thanks for your suggestion. Bill's original problem was filling his tank, but then he broke his filler valve (the valve on the top of the fuel tank. He broke the pin in the center of the valve. I also broke mine recently. I have not had trouble filling my tank (prior to this). Aristo doesn't have any in stock yet. Navin said maybe next week. In the mean time I've tried to find a replacement valve from a lighter or pencil torch. So far not much luck. I can't seem to find the type of lighter that Bill said has the correct valve. The valve that I got from the pencil torch looks like it could be made to work by either drilling and re-taping the hole in the Aristo fuel tank or trying to make an adapter fitting. I have a machinist friend who could probably make one for me. My 0-4-0 has been out of commission for almost two weeks now. I had just gotten it back to running after a broken gear that I fixed with advice from Cocobear (Dave).

Bob


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I recently purchased one from a guy I found on the 7/8" scale forum. The company name is "Busted Bricks" He is in the UK I have not yet tried to fit it to anything, so I cannot attest to its size etc. but the parts were shipped promptly via airmail
this is the link to the part


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Posted By Phippsburg Eric on 20 Sep 2012 03:38 PM 
I recently purchased one from a guy I found on the 7/8" scale forum. The company name is "Busted Bricks" He is in the UK I have not yet tried to fit it to anything, so I cannot attest to its size etc. but the parts were shipped promptly via airmail
this is the link to the part


Thanks Eric, this looks very promising. I sent them and email to inquire about the size (diameter and thread pitch) to see if it will fit.
Bob


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By swanpondwv on 05 Jun 2011 01:50 PM 





The butane filler valve on my Aristo 0-4-0 has been troublesome from the start. I continually have had problems getting the tank to fill. Now the "stem" has broken off in the Aristo adapter.


Any suggestions as to a replacement? I'd rather not use an Aristo valve. If you could even get them to send me one.


Thanks,
Bill


*Sources for Replacement Valve:*


eBay :


http://www.ebay.com/sch/sis.html?_n...valve-NEW-

Bruce Engineering - Model Engineer's Supplies
Downloadable Catalogue: 
http://www.pollymodelengineering.co...e-list.asp
Page 45

BUTANE GAS FILLER VALVE
AP-21761 ACCUCRAFT TRAINS
• Butane Gas Filler Valve, Brass
Price: $7.00 each 
http://www.accucraftestore.com/index.php?categoryID=93&show_all=yes


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, I know what the original ?? was, I was just warning anyone who took the advice of opening the gas valve while filling the tank could lead to other problems. Nick jr


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Chris and Eric thanks for the suggested sources. I checked them out and I think I can come up with something that will work. If not, I'll have a large collection of different butane valves for future uses. I'm amazed that there are so many different kinds. I would expect there to be only a couple of different ones. Why reinvent the wheel?

Ok Nick, I understand. And that is a good idea to point those things out when they pop up while discussing a related topic. And in the past I have had to back blow my jet to clear it out.
Bob

When I finally do get something that works I will let everyone know.


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Ok, just to let every one know the final outcome. I finally found the correct lighter at Walgreen's (after three failed attempts) The lighter was only $5 and the only other place I've been able to find these valves is in the UK and those were $7 for just the valve. So, I bought one of the Ronson Jetlite lighters, took the filler valve out of it and installed it in my Aristo 0-4-0 live steam and it works again. Thanks for all the suggestions. This was Bill's original suggested solution, I just had a lot of trouble finding one of these lighters. I tried a smoke shop and several other stores and finally discovered that Walgreen's carried them. I guess I just didn't think of going to a drug store for something for smoking.







I think I'll go buy two more now so I have a couple of spares.

Bob


----------



## swanpondwv (Mar 9, 2011)

Bob, I'm glad that I could help.

Still Lovin' my 0-4-0,
Bill


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Posted By swanpondwv on 04 Oct 2012 07:21 PM 
Bob, I'm glad that I could help.

Still Lovin' my 0-4-0,
Bill


Thanks Bill, If you hadn't posted your solution I would have never found the Ronson Jetlite. I tried three other valves first that did not fit. Aristo as of a week ago still did not have these valves in stock. Navin said they should have them this week. But he's told me that a few times before, so they may still not be in. But now I have a source.
Bob


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

Checked my local Walgreen's and they did have the lighter. Better yet, the $4.99 lighter was on sale for $2.99 each. I bought all four that they still had in stock. Worth making a call or taking a ride to check them out. For $3.00 you can't go wrong.


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Posted By chooch on 10 Oct 2012 02:55 PM 
Checked my local Walgreen's and they did have the lighter. Better yet, the $4.99 lighter was on sale for $2.99 each. I bought all four that they still had in stock. Worth making a call or taking a ride to check them out. For $3.00 you can't go wrong. 
I just bought two more of them from one of the Kalamazoo Walgreen's on Oct 10. But they weren't on sale here. If I can get them for 2.99 I'll pick up a couple more. Houghton Lake is kind of a long drive to save $2 per lighter. And you know what would happen? I'd spend $40 on gas and find out they were out of stock. "Sorry sir, we just sold the last four we had to some strange guy who still plays with trains."









Bob


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

stopped at one of the four Walgreens in Muskegon....they had a dozen in stock but not on sale. I bought 4 anyway.


.


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

The butane valve in my Accucraft Edrig wouldn't accept butane. Since I had purchased a Ronson Jetlite lighter, I removed the butane valve from it. I installed it in the Edrig. When I pushed down on the valve with my can of King butane, the valve dropped into the butane tank. 

After taking the engine apart, I manged to get the Jetlite valve in a position that I could grasp it with a pair of tweezers and worked it out of the tank. I'm not sure I'll try plumbers tape on the Jetlite valve and reinstall it. 

.


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Posted By Bill4373 on 24 Oct 2012 02:27 PM 
The butane valve in my Accucraft Edrig wouldn't accept butane. Since I had purchased a Ronson Jetlite lighter, I removed the butane valve from it. I installed it in the Edrig. When I pushed down on the valve with my can of King butane, the valve dropped into the butane tank. 

After taking the engine apart, I manged to get the Jetlite valve in a position that I could grasp it with a pair of tweezers and worked it out of the tank. I'm not sure I'll try plumbers tape on the Jetlite valve and reinstall it. 

. 
Bill, sorry to hear that. Accucraft must have a larger opening. In my Aristocraft the valve fits very tightly and a screwed it all the way in until it stopped. Good job on being able to get it out of the tank.
Bob


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Accucraft make their valve, its a M5 x .5 thread. The Ronson is a M4.5x.5 thread.


----------

